# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Kenget e Shekullit (muzika boterore)

## shigjeta

*Perlat e muzikes ruse celen suksesshem "100 Kenget e Shekullit"*

"100 Kenget e Shekullit " kane startuar nen magjine e perlave te fondit te arte rus, ku qindra spektator dhe mijera teleshikues jane mahnitur nga tingujt e muzikes qe i dhane jete ketij spektakli gjigant. Spektakli muzikor "100 Kenget e Shekullit" u rikthye te shtunen ne mbremje ne ekranin Kombetar te Tv Klan. Netet e muzikes me te bukur boterore, asaj qe eshte kenduar shpesh here dhe ne fshehtesi nga shqiptaret, erdhen ne nje skene gjigante projektuar perseri nga artisti i mirenjohur italian. I cili nga te dhjete komponentet qe perbejne faktoret per ndertimin e skenes se Sanremos, ka marre noten dhjete si komponenti me i mire. Por mesa duket me po kaq shpirt dhe deshire ai e perjeton edhe punen per skenat shqiptare. Shqiptaret paten mundesi perseri te degjonin kengetaret e tyre te preferuara, por kesaj here me nje repertor te zgjedhur nga perlat e muzikes boterore. 

_Nata magjike e fondit te arte te Rusise_ 

Kenget me te bukura te ketij repertori jane kenduar nga emrat e njohur te muzikes shqiptare, te cilet bashke me te ftuar speciale i dhane jete nates ruse. Kengetarja e njohur moskovite, Mara, ndezi skenen dhe yjesine qe e pershkonte kete nate. Nata ruse, i prezantoi shqiptaret me historine, kulturen dhe shpirtin e madh rus, me muziken brilante dhe kenge qe iu ngjallin kujtime te shume viteve bashkejetese qindra personaliteteve qe kane pasur rastin te studiojne dhe te jetojne ne Rusi. 

_Teatri gjigant "Klan"_ 

Skena e teatrit madheshtor punuar me mjeshteri nga Gaetano Castelli u plotesua me nje "ushtri" orkestrantesh drejtuar nga Saimir Cili. Por edhe nga kori i drejtuar nga Dritan Lumshi. Kurse nje nga elementet e vecante qe i dha kolorit spektaklit, entuziazem dhe plot energji, ishte trupa e baletit drejtuar nga Albi Nako. Show drejtohej nga moderatori i njohur televiziv Pandi Laco, i cili duke qene njekohesisht edhe skenarist dhe nje prej organizatoreve te programit, mbante mbi vete emocione te shumefishta. Njembedhjete netet e ardhshme premtojne te tjera surpriza per teleshikuesit. Sepse thesari i muzikes boterore do te jete nje kenaqesi per t'u shijuar cdo nate te shtune deri ne nderrimin e viteve. 

_Izaura Ndoj - Koha Jone_

----------


## MI CORAZON

> *Perlat e muzikes ruse celen suksesshem "100 Kenget e Shekullit"*
> 
> "100 Kenget e Shekullit " kane startuar nen magjine e perlave te fondit te arte rus, ku qindra spektator dhe mijera teleshikues jane mahnitur nga tingujt e muzikes qe i dhane jete ketij spektakli gjigant. Spektakli muzikor "100 Kenget e Shekullit" u rikthye te shtunen ne mbremje ne ekranin Kombetar te Tv Klan. Netet e muzikes me te bukur boterore, asaj qe eshte kenduar shpesh here dhe ne fshehtesi nga shqiptaret, erdhen ne nje skene gjigante projektuar perseri nga artisti i mirenjohur italian. I cili nga te dhjete komponentet qe perbejne faktoret per ndertimin e skenes se Sanremos, ka marre noten dhjete si komponenti me i mire. Por mesa duket me po kaq shpirt dhe deshire ai e perjeton edhe punen per skenat shqiptare. Shqiptaret paten mundesi perseri te degjonin kengetaret e tyre te preferuara, por kesaj here me nje repertor te zgjedhur nga perlat e muzikes boterore. 
> 
> _Nata magjike e fondit te arte te Rusise_ 
> 
> *Kenget me te bukura te ketij repertori jane kenduar nga emrat e njohur te muzikes shqiptare, te cilet bashke me te ftuar speciale i dhane jete nates ruse. Kengetarja e njohur moskovite, Mara, ndezi skenen dhe yjesine qe e pershkonte kete nate. Nata ruse, i prezantoi shqiptaret me historine, kulturen dhe shpirtin e madh rus, me muziken brilante dhe kenge qe iu ngjallin kujtime te shume viteve bashkejetese qindra personaliteteve qe kane pasur rastin te studiojne dhe te jetojne ne Rusi*. 
> 
> _Teatri gjigant "Klan"_ 
> ...


Cilat pjese u kenduan, apo  u luajten? S'ka me shume informacion, ose ndonje video?

----------


## shigjeta

> Cilat pjese u kenduan, apo  u luajten? S'ka me shume informacion, ose ndonje video?


Kishte kenge nga me te ndryshmet (jane ne youtube). E bukur ishte ideja qe shume prej tyre shoqeroheshin me informacion/kuriozitete rreth kenges. 
Me poshte po ve dy kenge dhe cfare mbaj mend qe u tha per to...

Laço & Kamenica kenduan duet kengen qe mban te njejtin titull me filmin e vetem rus qe ka fituar Palmen e Arte ne Kane, "Pulebardhat". Kjo kenge eshte bere e njohur nga ai qe mbahet si "Frank Sinatra" i Rusise.




Kenga qe kendoi Irma Libohova fillimisht ishte kushtuar Shen Petersburgut/Leningradit. Kryetari/sekretari i rinise/kultures i asaj kohe vendosi qe kjo kenge duhet te kendohej per Mosken, duke e ndryshuar ate...

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Kishte kenge nga me te ndryshmet (jane ne youtube). E bukur ishte ideja qe shume prej tyre shoqeroheshin me informacion/kuriozitete rreth kenges. 
> Me poshte po ve dy kenge dhe cfare mbaj mend qe u tha per to...
> 
> Laço & Kamenica kenduan duet kengen qe mban te njejtin titull me filmin e vetem rus qe ka fituar Palmen e Arte ne Kane, "Pulebardhat". Kjo kenge eshte bere e njohur nga ai qe mbahet si "Frank Sinatra" i Rusise.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb-yP9cxiRk


Faleminderit per infot Shigjeta. Di qe kenga titullohet "Zhuravli", qe do te thote lejleket . Megjithate s'di asnje fjale rusisht, me te degjuar e kam. Mund te jem edhe gabim. Po ashtu filmi te cilin e kam pare, titullohet "Kur shtegtojne krillat". Nejse, kjo s'ka shume rendesi. Por me cudit fakti, qe ata shqiptare qe po kendojne ne rusisht, edhe pse kane mbaruar shkolla arti ne Tirane, nuk i japin fare dramacitet interpretimit. Ata mund te mos dijne rusisht, por besoj se dine fare mire  fabulen. Spektatori jo gjithmone kupton lirikat e kenges, por muzika dhe interpretimi krijon efektin e deshiruar. Jam e sigurte qe nje pjese e mire e publikut ka qene duke pare tavanin , dritat e skenes, ose celularin.  Me zhenjyen pothuajse te gjitha interpretimet. Edhe Kastriot Tusha, qe ka  ze, edhe atij i paskan vene ate 'kunjin e shkrepses me kapele' aty afer, duke e bastarduar kengen dhe interpretimin. 

Keshtu kendohet Zhuravli-ja dhe Ochi chernia! ...ose mos i kendo fare!







Shigjeta, ti s'ke faj!  :Lulja3:

----------


## shigjeta

Keshtu e mbajta mend sikur tha. Tani qe e pashe ne anglisht, ke te drejte, jane lejleket.

Sado te perpiqen kengetaret tane, si veshtire te konkurojne ata qe i kane bere te njohura kenget ne gjithe boten, qofshin keto ruse, angleze, italiane etj

Ne pergjithesi do thoja eshte nje spektakel i kendshem, ne menyren se si eshte ideuar...

----------


## sirena_adria

Ne linkun e meposhtem eshte i plote spektakli :

http://www.tvklan.al/emisioni.php?id=3725#

----------


## sirena_adria

Ç'pershtypje ju la Nata Latine ?

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Me pelqeu nata latine kenget te bukura kishin zgjedhur po disa kengetar si rovena dhe manjola se di po sikur e zbehen goxha , aurela dhe pse shtatzen te kenaq ka goxha ze , dhe frederik me pelqeu goxha te them te drejten .
Tani ajo kengetarja ne fund braziljania esht ajo origjinalia qe ka kendu ato kenget apo ndonje kshu e ftuar kot ?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> *Sado te perpiqen kengetaret tane, si veshtire te konkurojne ata qe i kane bere te njohura kenget ne gjithe boten*, qofshin keto ruse, angleze, italiane etj


Nuk jam e nje mendimi me ty, shigjeta.  :buzeqeshje: 

Ne vitin 1958 u organizuar nje koncert ne Kiev me pjesemarrjen  e Maria Kraja, Lluke Kacaj dhe Xhoni Athanas. U mahniten ruset nga interpretimi i tyre, nga talenti dhe po ashtu nga eleganca. Por cfare elektrizoi sallen dhe e beri Lluken te famshem ne arenen nderkombetare ishte interpretimi i "Song of the Volga Boatmen". Ia kaloi edhe ruseve, te asaj kohe.  :Lulja3:  
 Pra, ka patur talente edhe Shqiperia, por s'po shohim asnje kohet e fundit.  :buzeqeshje: 
Nuk di a ka ndonje regjistrim te kesaj kenge interpretuar nga Lluke Kacaj, por po  vendos  kete:




Po gjetet ndonje foto ne internet te ketij kengetari te madh, postojeni ketu. Jam shume kurioze t'ia njoh fytyren.

----------


## shigjeta

> Nuk jam e nje mendimi me ty, shigjeta. 
> 
> Ne vitin 1958 u organizuar nje koncert ne Kiev me pjesemarrjen  e Maria Kraja, Lluke Kacaj dhe Xhoni Athanas. U mahniten ruset nga interpretimi i tyre, nga talenti dhe po ashtu nga eleganca. Por cfare elektrizoi sallen dhe e beri Lluken te famshem ne arenen nderkombetare ishte interpretimi i "Song of the Volga Boatmen". Ia kaloi edhe ruseve, te asaj kohe.  
>  Pra, ka patur talente edhe Shqiperia, por s'po shohim asnje kohet e fundit. 
> Nuk di a ka ndonje regjistrim te kesaj kenge interpretuar nga Lluke Kacaj, por po  vendos  kete:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WD0WVL-HjE
> 
> Po gjetet ndonje foto ne internet te ketij kengetari te madh, postojeni ketu. Jam shume kurioze t'ia njoh fytyren.


Ata qe ke permendur jane nder "ikonat" e muzikes shqiptare, ka patur dhe ka talente ne muzike. Nuk jane te gjithe, por ka te tille.  Ne pergjithesi eshte nje spektakel argetues, ka kuriozitete, ka skenografi te bukur....sigurisht ka element qe mund te jene me mire. Nga nata latine psh "Malaguena salerosa" e Ndocit, me pelqen gati me shume se ajo e Domingos. "Cancao do mar" nuk mund ta ndash nga emri i Dulce Pontes, por m'u duk i kendshem edhe versioni i Dilos. Ishte dobet versioni i "Besame mucho" nga Tusha... Gjithesesi, keto jane kenge te njohura ne te gjithe boten, te kenduara dhe ri-kenduara ne disa versione.

----------


## sirena_adria

BRAVO Artistet Shqiptare - Orkestra, Kengetaret, Orkestruesit  te gjithe te mrekullueshem !!! Per jave sjellin nje atmosfere gjithnje e me te bukur ! Vertet VIRTUOZE !!!


Me pelqyen ne vecanti nga Nata Greke :

----------


## Diella1

Shiheni live ketu:

www.livestream.com/tvklanalbania

----------


## shigjeta

Java e fundit kishte kenge nga kolonat zanore te filmave. Kenget me poshte jane bere te njohura pertej te qenurit kolone zanore. Nuk do thoja qe Ndoci ka shqiptimin me te mire te anglishtes lol, por ka ze te mire dhe i solli bukur keto kenge

----------


## sirena_adria

*NATA E MUZIKES SE FILMAVE*

Spektakli i Plote ne linkun e meposhtem : 

http://www.tvklan.al/emisioni.php?id=3862#

----------


## sirena_adria

Nga *Nata e MUZIKES se FILMAVE* do veçoja si me te realizuarat interpretimet :

----------


## shigjeta

*Nata spanjolle
*
Spektakli "kenget e Shekullit" u rikthyen kete te shtune nen ritmet latine te sambes, flamengos dhe rumbes. Nata spanjolle ndezi Teatrin e Tv Klan dhe mbajti te mberthyer mijera teleshikues. Gjate kesaj nate publiku shqiptar admiroi dhe duartrokiti me shume entuziazem zerat e muzikes shqiptare per kenget dhe spektaklin qe dhuruan. Frederik Ndoci, Era Rusi, Besa Kokedhima, por edhe kengetaret e tjere si Samanta Karavella, Gerta Mahmutaj dhe Olta Boka sollen emocion dhe spektakel gjate kesaj mbremje nen ritmet latine te hiteve me te njohura.

_Grupi "Righiera" nderon naten spanjolle_

Nje surprize te vecante gjate kesaj mbremje sollen edhe dy kengetaret italian te grupit "Righiera" me hitet e tyre te viteve '80, "Vamos ala playa" dhe "Non tengo dinero". Gjate kesaj mbremje menaxheri Roberto Avallone tha per Tv Klan se Shqiperia eshte nje vend i bukur dhe se i pelqen te bashkepunoj me shqiptaret. "Kam ardhur ne Shqiperi ne 1993. Ishte shume bukur edhe pse ka ndryshuar qe nga ato vite. Ketu kam gjetur nje mikpritje fantastike, sidomos nga Pandi Laco. Gjate ardhjes time kam realizuar disa turne ne disa qytete te Shqiperise dhe me pelqen te punoj me shqiptaret dhe nese do me jepet mundesi do te rikthehem me projekte te tjera"- perfundoi Avallone.

_Nata latine dhe koloriti qe dha trupa e Baletit_

Te padiskutueshem gjate kesaj mbremje ishin balerinet e trupes se baletit drejtuar nga Albi Nako. Trupa e baletit e Televizionit Klan me ngjyrat e kostumografin karakteristike, i dhane nates latine koloritin, duke e bere ate te ndryshme nga nata paraardhese. Pervec numrave speciale, disa kenge u shoqeruan nen koreografine e trupes se baletit. 

_shkeputur nga Koha Jone_


Me pelqyen interpretimet

----------


## Rina_87

Une e pashe rastesisht nje nate, Naten Angleze se spo e percjelli, si reprize ishte ne Klan Kosova dhe me thene te drejten me pelqeu fort Besa Kokdhima, ka za ska fjale

----------


## Rina_87

Nejse me pelqeu edhe kenga Imagine

----------


## sirena_adria

> Nejse me pelqeu edhe kenga Imagine
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PEaCE07dTQ


Kjo per mua eshte nje nder kenget e relizuara me bukur nga te gjitha Netet. Nje kombinim perfekt vokalesh !  Me pelqeu dhe e ridegjoj here pas here me kenqesi !

----------


## sirena_adria

> Nga *Nata e MUZIKES se FILMAVE* do veçoja si me te realizuarat interpretimet : 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EJ_4...el_video_title
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WvVf...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNpsm...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNQOP...eature=related




Do te shtoja ketu edhe dy interpretime te tjera , te cilat me pelqyen gjithashtu :

----------

